# Bermuda adventure



## Thesteelstring (May 23, 2018)

Hey everyone,
Im new to the site and wanted to share some photos of my Bermuda seeding adventure after cutting some trees in my back yard. I had heavy rain for about a week after I seeded and it gave the soil a green mossy color because it saturated the ground. I think it's bouncing back. I'm seeing some good growth. Hopefully the amount of sun it receives is enough given the giant spike ball trees in the back there. 
(edited for dates)

May 9th








May 16th (seeded on the 13th)




May 21st


May 23rd


May 25th(you can really get a feel for the growth and coverage with the dew on the sprouts)


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

it will be looking great very soon. lots of hard work there that you've already done!


----------



## Thesteelstring (May 23, 2018)

I had the pros take down the trees and mulch the stumps. The rest we did ourselves. Tilled the whole yard. That pile of mulch I'm using to create the kids playground box.
I do have a question though. As it rained and as the mulch decomposes where the trees were there are low spots and high spots. How long after I laid the seed can I level it? Should I use sand or mulch? Leaning towards sand because the soil appears to be very silty.


----------



## Thesteelstring (May 23, 2018)

May 26th


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

yep i knew that green haze wouldnt last long.
Nice work so far.
Level with sand and not compost. I would wait until your grass has a good root system before trying to level.
When was the last time you fertilized and how much?


----------



## Thesteelstring (May 23, 2018)

Yeah I walked across it today and the soil is pretty loose. My foot sinks in about 1/4 inch. I used Scott's starter fertilizer when I planted. Nothing else since. When can I fertilize again?? I thought I had to wait about 4 weeks


----------



## Thesteelstring (May 23, 2018)

Tellycoleman said:


> yep i knew that green haze wouldnt last long.
> Nice work so far.
> Level with sand and not compost. I would wait until your grass has a good root system before trying to level.
> When was the last time you fertilized and how much?


You are very right sir! That green mold stuff is gone except for a few spots


----------



## Thesteelstring (May 23, 2018)

Sorry... I like sharing


----------



## Thesteelstring (May 23, 2018)

I pulled the tallest blade I could find and I think it's time to mow... Stretched out its 2 3/4". I have varying degrees of lengths though some are really small like 1/2 inch. Shall I go ahead and mow even though it's only been 2 Weeks since I seeded? If so, it's unfortunate that it's going to rain for the next 7 days.


----------



## DC3 (May 20, 2018)

I'd say enjoy the mow... Keep it at 1.5-2" until established, then you can start backing it down. Make sure your blades are sharp!


----------



## Thesteelstring (May 23, 2018)

I'm looking for a manual reel mower as all I have is a rotary and bumpy ground.


----------



## DC3 (May 20, 2018)

Thesteelstring said:


> I'm looking for a manual reel mower as all I have is a rotary and bumpy ground.


I'm also still sporting the rotary's... It'll be awhile before I get the reel. The ground is fairly level, but not reel worthy...


----------



## Thesteelstring (May 23, 2018)

I had to mow. I sharpened the blades gapped the plug and pulled a little person toy out of my gas tank haha. Rain schedule all week. Mowed to 2 inches with my rotary push Toro. 
Day 16


----------



## Thesteelstring (May 23, 2018)

These were taken today. I have to mow again. Should I go down to 2 inches? It's been rainily like everhwre else so I couldn't mow. Some spots are probably 4 or 5 inches high.

Also, should I reseed and fertilize the the thin spots. The one big bare spot is where some multch is from one of the trees. I suppose that's not going to grow any time soon.


----------



## Thesteelstring (May 23, 2018)

After mow. 1.75 inches


----------



## Thesteelstring (May 23, 2018)

Update


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

You might have some goosegrass in there. Take a look at some online, it's a pain to get rid of


----------



## Thesteelstring (May 23, 2018)

rhanna said:


> You might have some goosegrass in there. Take a look at some online, it's a pain to get rid of


Yeah I just figured it was crab grass.. I looked at some photos of goose grass and I definitely have that. How do you get rid of it lol


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

Mostly expensive herbicides that I never bought. I think I saw that sulfentrazone may control it early. I just pulled it last year and planned on using pre emergent this year but some still came out recently


----------



## Thesteelstring (May 23, 2018)

Update. Lots of weeds on one side(crab and goose) and patchy on the one side


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

MSMA will wipe out goosegrass and crabgrass quickly if you can get your hands on some. And if it's legal in your state


----------



## Thesteelstring (May 23, 2018)

I'm not sure in Virginia. I get a lot of old posts on google


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Looking good! I'm not sure why I didn't see your thread earlier; you should start a lawn journal. You can use Dismiss (Sulfentrazone) to totally nuke the goose grass. I had a pretty bad stand of it in my back yard, and one application wiped it out. It's pretty expensive, considering the size, and others have used MSMA to treat it, but MSMA is not labeled for use on residential lawns. I'd have to defer to the other members here that have experience in the rates and application information for that product. It's @ $100/2.5 gal. It would probably definitely take care of the crabgrass too. Telly beat me to it.


----------



## Thesteelstring (May 23, 2018)

I don't think msma is allowed here. That Dismis is 56 on the website. That's tempting. Do you blanket the yard or spot treat? 
I was looking how to move this thread to lawn journal but didn't see a way. 
My wife and I are very surprised the Bermuda as grown in so quick. I'm mowing every 2 days at this point to 1.5 inches and it still looks to be taking off more than 1/3. I can't imagine mowing every day lol
I really need to level as well before I get a reel mower and mow lower.


----------

